# ICICI B2 Banking - True Internet Banking



## gary4gar (Dec 26, 2008)

*2.bp.blogspot.com/_wMAC6frBFdw/SVOpGU-fLnI/AAAAAAAAAZk/IJenv3M3C0c/s1600-h/b2_logo.gif*4.bp.blogspot.com/_wMAC6frBFdw/SVOpHKZinuI/AAAAAAAAAZs/m7dcTm_r1G8/s400/icici_b2_logo.gif


			
				GaurishSharma.com said:
			
		

> Unhappy with your bank's crippled net banking facility? How many times have you have wished that you had a fully featured Internet banking service which has all the features which would help you transact on the Internet smartly. want to change to another bank's net banking service but don't want ditch your old savings account.
> ICICI bank has product which they call "b2 Branch Banking".It is a fully online direct banking service in which everything is done online, zero transaction charges on the savings account, no cheque book, no branch access, savings account with quantum optima facility. It is too simple, easy and saves your time



Gaurish Sharma Live: ICICI B2 Banking - True Internet Banking | ICICI b2 Homepage


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for the lead. I was looking for something similar. I have a salary account in Axis bank but because its a part-time job, my salary does not exceed the threshhold of axis bank. Neither did they allow me to deposit lumpsum cash in my account and issue a credit card with it. Just yesterday I was thinking about going to ICICI bank to enquire about their facilities


----------



## trigger (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm using this service for the last 2 months, but i'm not impressed. It is not that good they are claiming.. anyway, you can give a try, since it's a 0 balance account.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 26, 2008)

@vishalgupta
What are the shortcomings?


----------



## kin.vachhani (Dec 28, 2008)

icici net banking provides the best service in india...with major billers support..also their customer care services is best within industry.


----------

